# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تلاش زیاد و نتیجه نگرفتن در آزمون ها...

## behzad021

سلام دوستان
من فارغ التحصیل هستم و روزانه حدود12تا15 ساعت مطالعه میکنم و عمده وقتم رو برای اختصاصی ها صرف میکنم{رشته ریاضی}
راستش من همیشه سر آزمون ها چیزی به یاد نمیارم...نمیدونم مشکل چیه!!!
اعصابم خورد شده من گزینه دو شرک میکنم و حتی الامکان تلاش میکنم به بودجه بندیها برسم و تا میتونم تست میزنم تو خونه احساس میکنم موضوع رو متوجه میشم و مشکلی ندارم ولی سرجلسه اصلا چیزی به یاد نمیارم و درصدام پایین میشه...
دوستان کسی مشکل مشابه ای داره؟
اگه میشه کمکم کنید........ :Yahoo (12):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*با سلام
من سه تاحالت به ذهنم میاد
1-استرس سر جلسه
2-عدم مرور به موقع
3-تست بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه
اگه توضیح اضافه خواستین در خدمتم*

----------


## Navid70

> سلام دوستان
> من فارغ التحصیل هستم و روزانه حدود12تا15 ساعت مطالعه میکنم و عمده وقتم رو برای اختصاصی ها صرف میکنم{رشته ریاضی}
> راستش من همیشه سر آزمون ها چیزی به یاد نمیارم...نمیدونم مشکل چیه!!!
> اعصابم خورد شده من گزینه دو شرک میکنم و حتی الامکان تلاش میکنم به بودجه بندیها برسم و تا میتونم تست میزنم تو خونه احساس میکنم موضوع رو متوجه میشم و مشکلی ندارم ولی سرجلسه اصلا چیزی به یاد نمیارم و درصدام پایین میشه...
> دوستان کسی مشکل مشابه ای داره؟
> اگه میشه کمکم کنید........


تمرکز نداری عزیز یا سر ازمون یا موقع مطالعه
یه هایپ بگیر نیم ساعت قبل ازمون بخور.اگه این مشکلو توی خونه و موقع مطالعه و مخصوصا تایمای مرورت نداری صد در صد سر همینه.

----------


## behzad021

> *با سلام
> من سه تاحالت به ذهنم میاد
> 1-استرس سر جلسه
> 2-عدم مرور به موقع
> 3-تست بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه
> اگه توضیح اضافه خواستین در خدمتم*


سلام
استرس کلا ندارم
راستش به نظرم حجم درسا تو برنامه گزینه دو خیلی زیاده و تقریبا اصلا مرور نمیکنم...یعنی وقت نمیکنم.
در مورد مورد 3 متوجه نشدم!!یعنی نباید بعد از مطالعه تست زد؟؟؟ پس کی باید اینکارو کرد؟؟

----------


## behzad021

> تمرکز نداری عزیز یا سر ازمون یا موقع مطالعه
> یه هایپ بگیر نیم ساعت قبل ازمون بخور.اگه این مشکلو توی خونه و موقع مطالعه و مخصوصا تایمای مرورت نداری صد در صد سر همینه.


باشه یه هایپ هم میگیرم این سری...

موقع مطالعه همیشه سعی میکنم تمرکزم رو حفظ کنم همینطور موقع آزمون...
ولی سر جلسه اصلا نمیتونم مغزمو به کار بندازم...کلا دو حالت دارم یا تا سوالو میبینم جوابش میاد به ذهنمو حل میکنم یا جوابش به ذهنم نمیرسه...یعنی اگه تو نگاه اول سوالو نتونم حل کنم نیم ساعتم فکر کنم بازم نمیتونم حل کنم.

در مورد مرورم متاسفانه وقت نمیرسه به مرور...نمیدونم من خییلی کندم یا برنامه خییلی حجیمه...
ولی وقت تلف کنی ندارم کلا پای درسم.

----------


## konkoorhani

منم خودم این مشکل رو داشتم به نظرم شما تست زمان دار کار نمیکنی و تست هایی خودتون گفتین کار میکنین فقط تست های آموزشی هستن که بدون زمان میزنین دلیل این هم که میگین سر جلسه چیزی یادتون نمیاد اینه که اجازه نمیدین مطالبی که خوندین توی ذهنتون طبقه بندی بشه بعدشم هر چقدر هم برنامه آزمون سنگین باشه باید سعی کنید جایی برای مرور توی برنامه خودتون پیدا کنید.امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورمو برسونم.موفق باشید

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behzad021


سلام
استرس کلا ندارم
راستش به نظرم حجم درسا تو برنامه گزینه دو خیلی زیاده و تقریبا اصلا مرور نمیکنم...یعنی وقت نمیکنم.
در مورد مورد 3 متوجه نشدم!!یعنی نباید بعد از مطالعه تست زد؟؟؟ پس کی باید اینکارو کرد؟؟


در مورد تست زدن بهتره در مورد دروس عمومي فرداش و دروس اختصاصي چند ساعت بعد  اينكارو بكنيد
البته به منظور تثبيت مطالعه بايد بعد از مطالعه تست بزنيد ولي در حد ده،بيست تا و تست هاي زماندار و سنجشي رو يه وقت ديگه
راستي!شما كه فارغ التحصيلين...اگه شما وقت كم بيارين واي به حال ما*

----------


## behzad021

> منم خودم این مشکل رو داشتم به نظرم شما تست زمان دار کار نمیکنی و تست هایی خودتون گفتین کار میکنین فقط تست های آموزشی هستن که بدون زمان میزنین دلیل این هم که میگین سر جلسه چیزی یادتون نمیاد اینه که اجازه نمیدین مطالبی که خوندین توی ذهنتون طبقه بندی بشه بعدشم هر چقدر هم برنامه آزمون سنگین باشه باید سعی کنید جایی برای مرور توی برنامه خودتون پیدا کنید.امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورمو برسونم.موفق باشید


ممنون بابت اینکه جواب دادی دوست عزیز                  
تست زمان دار باید چجوری بزنم؟
اگه میشه بیشتر راهنمایی کن

----------


## behzad021

> *
> در مورد تست زدن بهتره در مورد دروس عمومي فرداش و دروس اختصاصي چند ساعت بعد  اينكارو بكنيد
> البته به منظور تثبيت مطالعه بايد بعد از مطالعه تست بزنيد ولي در حد ده،بيست تا و تست هاي زماندار و سنجشي رو يه وقت ديگه
> راستي!شما كه فارغ التحصيلين...اگه شما وقت كم بيارين واي به حال ما*


داداش والا من نفهمیدم چی شد!!!
تست زمان دار وسنجشی!!!!! :Yahoo (77): 
والا تا الان شیوه کار من این بوده که مثلا میبینم برای آزمون بعدی بخش 5 شیمی دو رو باید کار کنم و میرم از کتاب مبتکران میبینم که چند صفحه میشه این قسمت و تعداد صفحات رو تقسیم بر تعداد روزایی که دارم میکنم و مثلا روزی دو صفحه از مبتکران کار میکنم..برای همه درسا همین روندو دارم  :Yahoo (77): 

این شیوه خیلی بده؟
اگر میشه بهم بگو باید کجاهاش اشکال داره و باید چه تغییراتی توش اعمال کنم. :Yahoo (110): 

دمتگرم.................

----------


## morteza20

حتما مواد قندی طبیعی استفاده کنید مثل خرما

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behzad021


داداش والا من نفهمیدم چی شد!!!
تست زمان دار وسنجشی!!!!!
والا تا الان شیوه کار من این بوده که مثلا میبینم برای آزمون بعدی بخش 5 شیمی دو رو باید کار کنم و میرم از کتاب مبتکران میبینم که چند صفحه میشه این قسمت و تعداد صفحات رو تقسیم بر تعداد روزایی که دارم میکنم و مثلا روزی دو صفحه از مبتکران کار میکنم..برای همه درسا همین روندو دارم 

این شیوه خیلی بده؟
اگر میشه بهم بگو باید کجاهاش اشکال داره و باید چه تغییراتی توش اعمال کنم.

دمتگرم.................


شيوه خوندنت به نظرم بخش به بخش باشه بهتره تا صفحه به صفحه
منظورم از تست آموزشي اينه بعد اين كه يه مبحث رو مطالعه كردي(نه صفحه)ميشيني قشنگ تستاشو بررسي مي كني(تيپ سوالش،ازت چي ميخواد،چي داده و....)وتست رو بدون در نظر گرفتن زمان حل مي كني
تو اين تست درصدت اهميت نداره و  به نوعي بخشي از آموزش و يادگيري محسوب ميشه
ولي تست سنجشي و زماندار اينطور نيست؛تو اين تست بايد زمان مشخصي رو به جواب دادن به تستا در نظر بگيري(زمان پاسخگويي به سوالات تو كنكور كه نامحدود نيست!)كه ميانگيناً 1 دقيقه براي هر تستِ كه در اينجا نتيجه و درصدش مهمه و اين تعيين مي كنه كه چه قدر از يه مبحث رو ياد گرفتي
فك كنم جواب سوالي هم كه از دوستمون پرسيدي رو هم دادم
بازم اگه سوالي بود درخدمتم*

----------


## MeysAM1999

*اين تاپيكا هم فك كنم كمكت مي كنن

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...انجام مرورهای مهم:::..
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..
برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...*

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام دوستان
> من فارغ التحصیل هستم و روزانه حدود12تا15 ساعت مطالعه میکنم و عمده وقتم رو برای اختصاصی ها صرف میکنم{رشته ریاضی}
> راستش من همیشه سر آزمون ها چیزی به یاد نمیارم...نمیدونم مشکل چیه!!!
> اعصابم خورد شده من گزینه دو شرک میکنم و حتی الامکان تلاش میکنم به بودجه بندیها برسم و تا میتونم تست میزنم تو خونه احساس میکنم موضوع رو متوجه میشم و مشکلی ندارم ولی سرجلسه اصلا چیزی به یاد نمیارم و درصدام پایین میشه...
> دوستان کسی مشکل مشابه ای داره؟
> اگه میشه کمکم کنید........


ممکنه استرس باعث این موضوع بشه(باید تا جایی ک می تونی استرستو کنترل کنی و به خودت بگی مهم کنکوره و این آزمونا برای یادگیرین)
عامل دیگه ای که باعث می شه مطالب تثبیت بشه اینه که قبل از آزمون جمع بندی داشته باش با خلاصه هات
شایدم با کیفیت نمی خونی ک اونم باید روش های مطالعه رو یاد بگیری...

----------


## konkoorhani

دوست عزیز به طور میانگین برای دروس عمومی نیم  دقیقه و برای دروس اختصاصی یه دقیقه برای هر تست وقت بذارین مثلا سعی کنید سی تا تست ریاضی رو توی نیم ساعت حل کنید و اصلا توی اون نیم ساعت پاسخنامه رو نگاه نکنید بعد که زمانتون تموم شد شروع کنید از تست اول چه تست های درست و چه نادرست رو دقیق از روی پاسخنامه برسی کنید.ببخشید دیر جواب دادم امروز سرم خیلی شلوغه. موفق باشید

----------


## behzad021

> *
> شيوه خوندنت به نظرم بخش به بخش باشه بهتره تا صفحه به صفحه
> منظورم از تست آموزشي اينه بعد اين كه يه مبحث رو مطالعه كردي(نه صفحه)ميشيني قشنگ تستاشو بررسي مي كني(تيپ سوالش،ازت چي ميخواد،چي داده و....)وتست رو بدون در نظر گرفتن زمان حل مي كني
> تو اين تست درصدت اهميت نداره و  به نوعي بخشي از آموزش و يادگيري محسوب ميشه
> ولي تست سنجشي و زماندار اينطور نيست؛تو اين تست بايد زمان مشخصي رو به جواب دادن به تستا در نظر بگيري(زمان پاسخگويي به سوالات تو كنكور كه نامحدود نيست!)كه ميانگيناً 1 دقيقه براي هر تستِ كه در اينجا نتيجه و درصدش مهمه و اين تعيين مي كنه كه چه قدر از يه مبحث رو ياد گرفتي
> فك كنم جواب سوالي هم كه از دوستمون پرسيدي رو هم دادم
> بازم اگه سوالي بود درخدمتم*


داداش دستت درد نکنه فهمیدم..
فقط  سه تا سوال کوچیک برام پیش اومده:
1>اون تستای زماندار و  سنجشی رو بزارم برای هفته منتهی به آزمون خوبه؟ یعنی دو هفته بخونم و تستای آموزشی کار کنم و هفته سوم بزارم برای تستای زماندار و سنجش.
2>قبل از زدن تستای زمانداربه درسنامه هانگاه بندارم یایه راست برم سراغ تست زنی؟
3>برای این تستایی که میخوام بزنم باید کتاب جدید تهیه کنم؟

----------


## behzad021

> دوست عزیز به طور میانگین برای دروس عمومی نیم  دقیقه و برای دروس اختصاصی یه دقیقه برای هر تست وقت بذارین مثلا سعی کنید سی تا تست ریاضی رو توی نیم ساعت حل کنید و اصلا توی اون نیم ساعت پاسخنامه رو نگاه نکنید بعد که زمانتون تموم شد شروع کنید از تست اول چه تست های درست و چه نادرست رو دقیق از روی پاسخنامه برسی کنید.ببخشید دیر جواب دادم امروز سرم خیلی شلوغه. موفق باشید


ممنون دوست عزیز لطف کردی...دمتگرم.

----------


## behzad021

> ممکنه استرس باعث این موضوع بشه(باید تا جایی ک می تونی استرستو کنترل کنی و به خودت بگی مهم کنکوره و این آزمونا برای یادگیرین)
> عامل دیگه ای که باعث می شه مطالب تثبیت بشه اینه که قبل از آزمون جمع بندی داشته باش با خلاصه هات
> شایدم با کیفیت نمی خونی ک اونم باید روش های مطالعه رو یاد بگیری...


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Navid70

> باشه یه هایپ هم میگیرم این سری...
> 
> موقع مطالعه همیشه سعی میکنم تمرکزم رو حفظ کنم همینطور موقع آزمون...
> ولی سر جلسه اصلا نمیتونم مغزمو به کار بندازم...کلا دو حالت دارم یا تا سوالو میبینم جوابش میاد به ذهنمو حل میکنم یا جوابش به ذهنم نمیرسه...یعنی اگه تو نگاه اول سوالو نتونم حل کنم نیم ساعتم فکر کنم بازم نمیتونم حل کنم.
> 
> در مورد مرورم متاسفانه وقت نمیرسه به مرور...نمیدونم من خییلی کندم یا برنامه خییلی حجیمه...
> ولی وقت تلف کنی ندارم کلا پای درسم.


عزیز جان بعضی افراد تا چند ساعت بعد بیداری ذهنشون اماده نیست این انرژی زا خیلی خوبه سریع ذهن روشن میشه.نمیدونم کدوم ... که باید کنکور و ازمونا 7-8 صبح شروع بشن
ببین درمورد گیج شدن سر بعضی تستا مشکل اینه نه میفهمی تست چی میگه نه چی میخواد که علتش فقط و فقط کم زدن تستای تمرینیه بعلاوه مرور و تسلط کم روی مطالب اون مباحث
مخصوصا ازمونای گزینه دو که روی تستای عمومی که به این شکلا شدیدا مانور میده

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behzad021


داداش دستت درد نکنه فهمیدم..
فقط  سه تا سوال کوچیک برام پیش اومده:
1>اون تستای زماندار و  سنجشی رو بزارم برای هفته منتهی به آزمون خوبه؟ یعنی دو هفته بخونم و تستای آموزشی کار کنم و هفته سوم بزارم برای تستای زماندار و سنجش.
2>قبل از زدن تستای زمانداربه درسنامه هانگاه بندارم یایه راست برم سراغ تست زنی؟
3>برای این تستایی که میخوام بزنم باید کتاب جدید تهیه کنم؟


شرمنده دير جواب ميدم
1-به نظرم بهتره اتنهاي هر هفته بزاري
2-براي هر مبحثي كه ميخوني يه خلاصه تهيه كن و روز قبلش يه نگاه بهش بنداز
3-نه لازم نيست كتاب ديگه اي بخري البته اگه همه تستاشو زدي و تموم شد ميتوني از كتاباي تست ديگه استفاده كني---البته كتابي كه فقط تست داشته باشه و ديگه درسنامه نداشته باشه*

----------


## behzad021

> *
> شرمنده دير جواب ميدم
> 1-به نظرم بهتره اتنهاي هر هفته بزاري
> 2-براي هر مبحثي كه ميخوني يه خلاصه تهيه كن و روز قبلش يه نگاه بهش بنداز
> 3-نه لازم نيست كتاب ديگه اي بخري البته اگه همه تستاشو زدي و تموم شد ميتوني از كتاباي تست ديگه استفاده كني---البته كتابي كه فقط تست داشته باشه و ديگه درسنامه نداشته باشه*


سلام
دشمنت شرمنده..
دمتگرم بابت راهنمایی....ببینیم این سری چی میشه :Yahoo (100):

----------

